# avatars with belt pictures



## Scott Bonner (Jun 14, 2002)

On avatars, I would like to get an avatar showing a purple belt.  I've seen brown and black belt pics, so they're out there somewhere.  Anyone know a source for such a picture?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2002)

If you find a good pic, shoot it to me, and I'll change the belt color for you.  May take a few days as I'm a bit swamped right now with the site migrations, but it shouldn't take me too long to change the color once I get into it.

:asian:


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 14, 2002)

I've got one that will serve for now, until I can find a better one.  The one I have I got off of Kenponet, under the UKKD school section.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

You might try changing the background color to white so the belt stands out better.


:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> 
> *On avatars, I would like to get an avatar showing a purple belt.  I've seen brown and black belt pics, so they're out there somewhere.  Anyone know a source for such a picture? *



I will get to sharpening these up at some point.  But try this page, it should accomodate most requests

http://www.akfkenpo.com/curriculum/index.html

Let me know if that is what you were looking for.


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks.  I eventually took someone else's black belt avatar and used photoshop to change the colors.  It looks just like the ones on your site, so it may have come from the same area.

Thanks to all for suggestions.  I can't wait to get my blue belt in real life, 'cause that purple color on my avatar is kind of ugly.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2002)

I am looking for a white one does anyone know where I can go to get a white avatar.   Lol I don't know enough about the computer to change it's colors.


----------

